# Fun topic: What treats do your goats like?



## rebelshope

I am learning so much here. I had no idea that goats like raisins. My poor negelticed Cheyenne has never has them til this past month. She loves them. What else do your goats like?


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Sweet-feed. In general. They fight for it. But They also really like apples. And lately I noticed Spirit likes bubblegum.


----------



## capriola-nd

It depends, we have a couple who will eat just about anything. Some of ours really like toast, not just plain bread, it has to be toasted! :roll: :wink: The horse apple treats they love as well as the alfalfa berry ones. Some of ours LOVE chips, just the tostitos kind, I'm nervous about giving them flavored ones. . . . that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## heavenlyhaven

animal crackers
graham crackers 
chocolate
cookies
fruit (nothing with pits ie cherries)
veg (again with the pits ie avocados)

OMG
i had a recipe for a crockpot chocolate cake so i tried it
not bad but iwont make again
anyway
it has a very moist texture and you are supposed to serve it warm
so there was some left over that no one wanted so i scraped it all into a bowl and took it out to the goats
twinkle ate a bite but then walked away and then the only 2 goats that would eat it was the new ones Bella and Stacy
Bella crammed her face right in it and then spent the next 10 min wiping her face all over the fence, the fence post and my sleeve
toooooooooo funny
Stacy just hogged it down and didnt care if it was on her face


----------



## liz

It would be easier for me to list what they WON'T eat! :ROFL: 

Anything made with grains....cereal, granola bars, COOKIES, jelly toast, english muffins , donuts etc...

I don't have a goat that will eat a carrot, but pull one out of the garden and they make short work of the green tops...which when I do harvest them I walk past them anyhow so they trim the green off BEFORE I get them to the house.
Garden tomatoes....none of mine will touch "store bought" ones!
JELLY BEANS and TWIZZLERS are an absolute favorite.
Bananas...peel and all
Oranges/Grapefruit....peel and all...just be sure to wash them first becaause of any pesticides that may be on them.

Watermelon, Cantalope, grapes etc...though mine won't touch ANY squash.

I pull my bean and pepper plants after harvest and they go nuts.


----------



## kelebek

Mine LOVE peppermint treats (horse candies), any fruit / veggie, corn stalks, christmas trees (as long as your not milking!), any peels or rinds from fruits/veggies, bread, pastries - pretty much ANYTHING different from hay and water! LOL!


----------



## Sonrise Farm

hehe, I think all goats love pine trees, Kelebek . . . milk sure tastes interesting :worried: though. I've heard people say goats love poison ivy and wild rose bushes. They love acid.


----------



## liz

See that...I forgot about the pine trees...mine get my "old" Christmas tree after it's been undecorated of course :ROFL: 


Since my does are usually dry or preggy at that time I don't worry about the milk, but my barn smells "Christmassy" with all the belching and farts  ...nothing like the smell of a pine tree after it's been "processed" :slapfloor:


----------



## nancy d

Liz :greengrin: !!

I have one that will kill for banana peels. She will probably eat anything but Im not much of a treat giver. 
For a couple of them its shoulder & neck massages, one doe loves to rub her face on mine.


----------



## Julie

BANANAS & BANANA PEELINGS !!

And OF COURSE pine trees ! And also OF COURSE Sunflower seeds !

As well as lettuce, cabbage, and other things.


----------



## rebelshope

Wow looks like I have a lot of treats to try out on my goats. 

I know Chey likes sweetfeed, chicken feed, horse feed, animal crackers and some horse treats. Oh and she likes apple limbs.


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Don't let your goats eat wilted fruit tree leaves!!! These are poisonious.


----------



## rebelshope

They don't have a chance to wilt, I have them small limbs and they are gone in no time.


----------



## Julie

> Don't let your goats eat wilted fruit tree leaves!!! These are poisonious.


Hmmm ... Really ? I never heard this before :scratch: I'm not debating it. I just never heard that before. I know that cherry trees (I'm not talking about the fruit baring kind, I'm talking about wild cherry trees) are poisenous. ESPECIALLY their wilted leaves ! But I never heard of fruit trees wilted leaves being poisenous :shrug:

Here's a site where you can lookup poisenous plants. http://www.vth.colostate.edu/poisonous_ ... search.cfm

btw Sonrise Farm ~ what fruit trees are you referring to ?



> I know Chey likes sweetfeed, chicken feed, horse feed, animal crackers and some horse treats. Oh and she likes apple limbs.


Oh yeah .. how could I forget ! My goats (and ALL my animals) LOVE animal crackers !!!


----------



## SDK

pears cheetos and granola!


----------



## AlaskaBoers

bananas!! toasted bread, apples, when they are at shows i let them drink out water bottles at the ringside if they are thirsty. i put gatorade or powerade in there and they love it, karlee got into a friends soda before, now i have a dr.pepper addict. :roll:


----------



## PiccoloGoat

My invisible, non-exsistant goats love invisible, non-exsistant apple and invisible, non-exsistant pine trees.

They also enjoy invisible, non-exsistant Pieces of toast with vegemite.

My invisible, non-exsistant Goats Like anything that is invisible and non-exsistant, coz it has an invisible, non-exsistant taste.


----------



## goatheaven

Mine like
Cheetos, Honey Nut cheerios, Peppermints, Animal Crackers, Vanilla Wafers, Cheeze Its, Cheese on Cheese crackers, Saltines


----------



## heavenlyhaven

actually picc
they do like vegemite
but they like promite better


----------



## RunAround

Apple trees, kudzu, horse treats called nicker makers, banana, raisins, pine trees, bittersweet, rose bushes, and Timmy LOVES poison ivy!  Wiggled through the cattle panels in the grass paddock to get to a HUGE batch of poison ivy! Needles to say he was washed up good after that. :GAAH:


----------



## sweetgoats

I have to agree with you all, they love it all, including PPJ sandwiches. Sophie one of my does will tear down a fence to get one. 
If i burn or over cook bisques, or have hard bread, they fight for it. Sophie also LOVES War Heads :question: I can not eat them because they are way to sour for me, but not her.

By the way try not to give Chocolate to goats, it is NOT good for them. They think so but it is not.

When we are cleaning thought the garden, we throw them the Beet top, turnip tops (those that we do not freeze, and the whole Zuc, squash, and cucumbers.


----------



## rebelshope

PiccoloGoat said:


> They also enjoy invisible, non-exsistant Pieces of toast with Vegemite.


The invisible Vegemite any better than the viable stuff?

<----- not a fan of Vegemite 

I hope you get to have visible soon :hug:


----------



## ArcticGoats

Great Question!!!

Raisins!

Not plain cheerios (well, a little bit but only if there's nothing else)

anything from the garden, rose bushes and birch leaves (way better than aspen or willow), fireweed (but that's all gone now - we have a couple inches of snow on the ground and more coming today :sigh: ).

Personally, I like marmite better than vegimite....but I bet invisible aussie goats wouldn't touch invisible marmite...


----------



## Sonrise Farm

PiccoloGoat said:


> My invisible, non-exsistant goats love invisible, non-exsistant apple and invisible, non-exsistant pine trees.
> 
> They also enjoy invisible, non-exsistant Pieces of toast with vegemite.
> 
> My invisible, non-exsistant Goats Like anything that is invisible and non-exsistant, coz it has an invisible, non-exsistant taste.


hehehehehe :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Anabelle_

My goats love carrots and bread but their favorite treat of all is rye crackers!


----------



## 2appsloosa

My goats love Coca Cola, thanks to my daughter. She is a Cocaholic and now they are too. Straight out of the can or bottle.


----------



## SeventeenFarms

lately mine have been on a mini pretzel kick! haven't tried banana peels or soda, but they've had pretty much everything else that's been described!


----------



## 2appsloosa

Most of mine love Gummy Vitamins and gummy life savers.


----------

